# Snail control or prevention?



## Akilia (Apr 8, 2006)

Could you advise about snails?
I am about to complete my fishless cycle and plant with an Amazon biotope scheme. I have been told that snails are common invaders coming in as eggs amongst the new plants.

My tank is intended to be a genuinely well-planted tank to showcase a pair of discus and a shoal of cardinals with a flying fox and an Ancistrus L182 Starlight when I get them.

Is this concern about snails justified?
Should I pre-treat the plants with anti-snail meds before planting?
If so what treatment protocol would you recommend?
Should I instead buy a frog or some dwarf cichlids? If so what species of frog / fish would you recommend?

Thanks.
Akilia


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The snail issue is really a personal call. I find it easier to have co-exist in my little eco-system than to try to eradicate them. In any case, they do their part by eating a little algae and decaying plant matter. I have never had any eat any of my plants, that I am aware of. If you overfeed, they will quickly reproduce. You can always pick them out as you see fit when they become too numerous. Then there are the 'beneficial' snails, such as the nerites and the mts, which will eat algae and aerate your substrate.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

if you do not want snails in your tank and are concerned about hitch-hikers on plants, buy some jungle clear water, put your plant in a bowl of water, and squirt the clear water solution in until you have a purple solution. soak for about an hour and all snails and their eggs should be wiped out. the active ingredient is potassium permanganate (KMnO4)

props to cavan allen


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I personally like snails in my tanks because they are beneficial in eating algae, left over foods & keeping the substrate stirred. I also use them to feed my puffers or turtle on occasions, which helps keep them under control. However if you do not overfeed you should not see a snail explosions. If you want a natural means of controlling them then put some loaches in your tank. But if you would rather treat your plants before hand then here is a site to check out... http://www.aquariaplants.com/plantdipsbaths.htm


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Before putting any plants in your tank you rinse them and check thoroughly for any unwanted and removable organisms and remove that leaves if bothering. Also clean any rotten or damaged roots and leaves as well. You can also keep some clown loaches in your tank. When underfed they will consume the snails. Mechanical remove by hand or putting vegetables in the tank for night and taking out in the morning is aslo an efficient way of getting rid of them. Besides, my personal belief and observation, if you keep a well maintained and balanced tank which is free of algea you will not have a snail problem.

YILDIRIM


----------

